# Glff Logo Contest – Entries In By Sunday 5/20



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

GLFF LOGO CONTEST – ENTRIES IN BY SUNDAY 5/20

The logo contest is coming to an end – all entries are due by Sunday – May 20th.

We have received a few entries for the GLFF Logo Contest.

I have had a couple of people ask about concept art – Yes we will except concept art work also!

The design will be used for web sites, banners, tee shirts, letter head, business cards, etc. 

It may be used as the permanent logo of Great Lakes FrightFest. (Notice FrightFest is one word).

Artwork must be clean, simple and photocopy well. Logo should look good in black & white as well as in color. Logo must be scalable: it must work well at large scale as well as small scale.

Must say Great Lakes FrightFest or GLFF, if possible include “Haunters Against Hunger – Haunted House”. Or the web site: GreatLakesFrightFest.com

Design must be appropriate for the whole family – Halloween related but no blood & gore.

Each entry must include: Name, e-mail address, snail mail address, and phone #, along with the best time to reach you.

*** For judging purposes send a jpg (no larger than 4 MB jpg). Then the top 5 logos will be asked to upload to a FTP for final judging. Size: Please keep it 10”x10” / 300 DPI. ***

Please submit jpg entries to: [email protected]

The top 5 designs will be enlarged and placed on display for the final competition.

Winner will be chosen at Great Lakes FrightFest event – on June 2, 2007

Do not need to be present to win.

…..... so why are you still sitting here? Get busy, design us a logo! :0)


~KkrazyKkaren
www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com
June 1-3, 2007


----------

